# Veto Tech-OT-MC



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

It's nice, but it's just too damn expensive. I bought a Husky for $15 that does the same thing and is much lighter as well.

Just my opinion, I gave up on Veto bags after using them for many years.


----------



## Patriot1776 (May 20, 2016)

Hack- what didn't you like about the Veto bags? I only ask because I have been looking for the right combination of bags for my tools and keep coming back to veto as a great option. I have yet to drop the coin on any new bags but currently rock husky bags that I am disappointed with.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Patriot1776 said:


> Hack- what didn't you like about the Veto bags? I only ask because I have been looking for the right combination of bags for my tools and keep coming back to veto as a great option. I have yet to drop the coin on any new bags but currently rock husky bags that I am disappointed with.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Veto bags are great. The only thing I don't like are that they are very heavy and they cost a LOT of money. 

It's like Hilti, you have to question if that added cost is actually worth it to you.

This is the bag I use now: http://www.homedepot.com/p/Husky-10-in-All-Purpose-Tote-81834N09/202018009

It holds more tools than the Veto. You can buy over 11 of the Huskys for the price of the Veto.

If you are in a situation in which you really need a rugged and secure toolbag, the Veto becomes more appealing.

I consider Veto to be like Pelican. Do I need a $400 hardcase to take my guns to the range in? Or will the $30 range bag work just as well? However, there are situations in which the Pelican (and Veto) are warranted.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Getting one!


----------



## Jay82304 (May 12, 2015)

I recently bought the veto OT LC at a very discounted rate. I love the bag as it fits all my tools and meters, and then my pouch/apron fits perfectly on the other side. However, I think the MSRP of $209 is extremely overpriced! Especially because the bags are being made in China. I paid about half of that which to me was reasonable. Do you guys feel like the prices are extremely overpriced too? Or you just don't really care?


----------



## mdnitedrftr (Aug 21, 2013)

I got to see this bag in person. Its very cool. I still prefer their zip up bags though.


----------



## Glock23gp (Mar 10, 2014)

Jay82304 said:


> I recently bought the veto OT LC at a very discounted rate. I love the bag as it fits all my tools and meters, and then my pouch/apron fits perfectly on the other side. However, I think the MSRP of $209 is extremely overpriced! Especially because the bags are being made in China. I paid about half of that which to me was reasonable. Do you guys feel like the prices are extremely overpriced too? Or you just don't really care?


Price is spendy but for a bulletproof bag that lasts for many years what's that worth? 

For me like many others I have at least a half dozen crappy saggy broken old bags laying around that cost in the $50 range...

I personally own the Tech LC, MC & MCT.

MCT is my main service bag first out of my van many times per day and couldn't be happier with it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T337A using Tapatalk


----------



## beartp515 (Oct 25, 2009)

Glock23gp said:


> Price is spendy but for a bulletproof bag that lasts for many years what's that worth?
> 
> For me like many others I have at least a half dozen crappy saggy broken old bags laying around that cost in the $50 range...
> 
> ...


I completely agree with you. Plus the 5 year "no down time" warrenty... you can't beat it. I have an XL and an LC that I have had for at least 5 years and they still look and work as if they were new.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

beartp515 said:


> I completely agree with you. Plus the 5 year "no down time" warrenty... you can't beat it. I have an XL and an LC that I have had for at least 5 years and they still look and work as if they were new.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


I have lugged my LC around since 2005, tossed about in everything I have driven since then including boats sitting in saltwater spray and it is still in great shape. 

Best bag I have ever purchased.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Jay82304 said:


> I recently bought the veto OT LC at a very discounted rate. I love the bag as it fits all my tools and meters, and then my pouch/apron fits perfectly on the other side. However, I think the MSRP of $209 is extremely overpriced! Especially because the bags are being made in China. I paid about half of that which to me was reasonable. Do you guys feel like the prices are extremely overpriced too? Or you just don't really care?


When I bought mine I thought it was a little expensive but it was worth it. But I'll add that the price shave continued to go up even though they are being made in China now. I don't think I'd ever buy one at full boat retail.


----------



## Jay82304 (May 12, 2015)

MechanicalDVR said:


> When I bought mine I thought it was a little expensive but it was worth it. But I'll add that the price shave continued to go up even though they are being made in China now. I don't think I'd ever buy one at full boat retail.


Were they originally made in the US?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Jay82304 said:


> Were they originally made in the US?


It was a selling point back then.


----------

